# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  Attach کردن  بانک sql  به sql server بدون استفاده از Wizard

## ESG_Esfahan

سلام 
آیا میشه با کد نویسی تو زبانهای برنامه نویسی یا در sql  یک فایل از نو ع با نک sql را به sqlServer الصاق  کرد یا نه؟
ممنون

----------


## AminSobati

sp_attach_db

----------


## ESG_Esfahan

از راهنمایی شما ممنونم! پیداش کردم
<<< چه میکنه این دکمه ی Help >>>

----------


## 3lool

اق خواهشا به من هم بگید

----------


## ESG_Esfahan

درست می گی شما جواب سوال من کامل نبود ولی اگه به پست من دقت می کردی می فهمیدی. خط دومش را میگم
تو Sql server تو همون پنجره که با Wizard بانک را Attach میکنی دکمه Help را فشار بده جواب را می بینی.
---------------------
آب در کوزه و ما ....

----------


## ali_t264

> درست می گی شما جواب سوال من کامل نبود ولی اگه به پست من دقت می کردی می فهمیدی. خط دومش را میگم
> تو Sql server تو همون پنجره که با Wizard بانک را Attach میکنی دکمه Help را فشار بده جواب را می بینی.
> ---------------------
> آب در کوزه و ما ....


دوست عزیز شکل کامل دستور به این شکل است:
sp_attach_db 'name of database','directory of database

----------

